# Paris Hilton zeigt ihre Wadenmuskeln x8



## Berggeist1963 (25 Feb. 2009)

And the Oscar for presenting her calfmuscles goes to - Paris Hilton!


----------



## sway2003 (25 Feb. 2009)

Danke für Paris !


----------



## Homer222 (12 März 2009)

Viiiiiiiieeeeeeeellllllllllleeeeeeeennnnnnnnn Daaaaaaaannnnnnkkkkk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punisher (12 Sep. 2011)

neben den schönen Waden hat sie auch einen tollen Arsch zu bieten


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Sep. 2011)

Punishe wie recht du doch hast, glaubt denn wirklich jemand die möchte ihre WADEN zeigen? die will den Fotografen am liebsten ihren KNACKARSCH in die linse schieben​


----------

